# Esker Japhy



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Was just curious if anyone else was able to get their hands on one of these beauties. I've been playing bike roulette since moving half way across the country, and decided a few months ago that I really just needed to get back to my roots with a really good all around SS. After much frustration with the bike market and not being able to source anything I was even remotely interested in, the Japhy dropped pretty much out of nowhere. It's pretty much everything I was looking for, so I jumped on it. Super excited to get my first ride in on it later today.


----------



## ssalinas (Mar 31, 2011)

That’s a sexy beast. I want one now


----------



## hammersorethumb (Sep 14, 2018)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Was just curious if anyone else was able to get their hands on one of these beauties. I've been playing bike roulette since moving half way across the country, and decided a few months ago that I really just needed to get back to my roots with a really good all around SS. After much frustration with the bike market and not being able to source anything I was even remotely interested in, the Japhy dropped pretty much out of nowhere. It's pretty much everything I was looking for, so I jumped on it. Super excited to get my first ride in on it later today.
> 
> View attachment 1907009
> 
> ...


Nice, I love my Elkat. Enjoy!


----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

Japhy will definitely be on my shortlist when time comes to replace my Woodsmoke. killer bike


----------



## Robertgrainier (Oct 6, 2015)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Was just curious if anyone else was able to get their hands on one of these beauties. I've been playing bike roulette since moving half way across the country, and decided a few months ago that I really just needed to get back to my roots with a really good all around SS. After much frustration with the bike market and not being able to source anything I was even remotely interested in, the Japhy dropped pretty much out of nowhere. It's pretty much everything I was looking for, so I jumped on it. Super excited to get my first ride in on it later today.
> 
> View attachment 1907009
> 
> ...


Dude this thing is an absolute beauty.... that frame was meant to go with the factory 34... Silver hubs, this thing is like a luxury sports car. Let us know what the ride is like... Looks like you have some good dirt there


----------



## jchan417 (Apr 19, 2018)

Bike looks amazing! Any idea what the weight of the frame is? Been eyeing up a chumba sendero, but the price point of this frame is alluring.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks guys! I am not sure about the weight, but it feels fairly light to me. Take that with a grain of salt, as my last steel frame was a Karate Monkey. I took the Japhy out for it's maiden voyage last night and am pretty blown away at the ride quality and handling. The geo is absolutely perfect for what I wanted. It's a progressive geo but not over the top like a lot of the AM frames out there. The rear end feels pretty short, but not obnoxiously short. Ride quality is pretty supple, which actually worries me a bit. I have a history of breaking steel frames so soft frames worry me. It feels great though.


----------



## jchan417 (Apr 19, 2018)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Thanks guys! I am not sure about the weight, but it feels fairly light to me. Take that with a grain of salt, as my last steel frame was a Karate Monkey. I took the Japhy out for it's maiden voyage last night and am pretty blown away at the ride quality and handling. The geo is absolutely perfect for what I wanted. It's a progressive geo but not over the top like a lot of the AM frames out there. The rear end feels pretty short, but not obnoxiously short. Ride quality is pretty supple, which actually worries me a bit. I have a history of breaking steel frames so soft frames worry me. It feels great though.


Thanks for the feedback. How does it compare to a Karate Monkey? I've generally been turned off of 4130 frames (like the Karate Monkey) because of the weight and...not sure how to describe it, but maybe a dead/dull feeling from the frame? Sounds like its noticeably lighter than the KM?

I had a niner sir 9 w/ Reynolds 853 and loved it (2nd gen w/ a more XC geometry), but looking for something more like the japhy in geometry, but retaining a similarly light and springy ride quality that I had in my old niner.


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

Great looking bike. I think your going to have a blast on that thing.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

jchan417 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. How does it compare to a Karate Monkey? I've generally been turned off of 4130 frames (like the Karate Monkey) because of the weight and...not sure how to describe it, but maybe a dead/dull feeling from the frame? Sounds like its noticeably lighter than the KM?
> 
> I had a niner sir 9 w/ Reynolds 853 and loved it (2nd gen w/ a more XC geometry), but looking for something more like the japhy in geometry, but retaining a similarly light and springy ride quality that I had in my old niner.


It feels way lighter than the Karate Monkey, and the ride quality doesn't even compare. I love Surly, but their frames ride very harsh and they're weight is very noticeable. The Japhy reminds me of my old Jabberwocky in ride quality. The geo actually feels fairly similar to the new Karate Monkey, but the rear end doesn't feel quite a short. The KM always felt twitchy to me, where the Japhy feels much more planted.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks awesome. Esker said new inventory will be available in the spring, and I'm seriously considering. Down to this or the Sendero. Though at half the price the Esker is REALLY a compelling value.

Any thoughts on this vs. the Sendero?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I've wanted a Sendero since they first came out. The only thing ever stopping me from getting one was the massive lead time, which doesn't look like a deal breaker right now given nothing is going to be in stock with anyone until spring. If they Japhy hadn't randomly dropped I probably would order a Sendero.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I've wanted a Sendero since they first came out. The only thing ever stopping me from getting one was the massive lead time, which doesn't look like a deal breaker right now given nothing is going to be in stock with anyone until spring. If they Japhy hadn't randomly dropped I probably would order a Sendero.


Thanks!

You are absolutely correct. It looks like lead time for Sendero and Japhy are pretty similar right now.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Man it looks great. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

I just grab one build with spare parts, so far easy to maneuver and fast bike, im coming from carbon salsa woodsmoke and this steel bike feels more forgiven. love it. right now using 32x21 used to used a 34 chainring (oval) but was really close to the frame chainstay, change to 32 oval fit perfect I`m using 130mm fork and 2.3 tires.


----------



## jchan417 (Apr 19, 2018)

Angel212 said:


> View attachment 1907176
> 
> I just grab one build with spare parts, so far easy to maneuver and fast bike, im coming from carbon salsa woodsmoke and this steel bike feels more forgiven. love it. right now using 32x21 used to used a 34 chainring (oval) but was really close to the frame chainstay, change to 32 oval fit perfect I`m using 130mm fork and 2.3 tires.


How does the 130mm fork feel on the bike? Not too slack? I'm wondering what this bike would be like with a 130-140mm fork, but an angleset headset to counteract the change in HTA, might be like. The price point of the frame is super tempting...seems like a frame with a lot of potential


----------



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

jchan417 said:


> How does the 130mm fork feel on the bike? Not too slack? I'm wondering what this bike would be like with a 130-140mm fork, but an angleset headset to counteract the change in HTA, might be like. The price point of the frame is super tempting...seems like a frame with a lot of potential


Feels really good, really sappy and easy to handle, cornering with speed feels good and stable, so far I love it.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the Hayduke and love it, but built it up as a geared bike with a 29/34Fox 130mm last year. I couldn’t believe how smooth that 4130 butted steel frame felt. Much better than my SS Sir9 with i30mm rims and 29x2.5” tires so I put gears on that bike and gave it to my daughter as a commuter. 
I just pulled the trigger on the Japhy and cannot wait to build it up as a SS. I have 142x12 SS hub wheel set and most of the parts. I’ll post it up when I get it built.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

hardmtnbiker said:


> I have the Hayduke and love it, but built it up as a geared bike with a 29/34Fox 130mm last year. I couldn't believe how smooth that 4130 butted steel frame felt. Much better than my SS Sir9 with i30mm rims and 29x2.5" tires so I put gears on that bike and gave it to my daughter as a commuter.
> I just pulled the trigger on the Japhy and cannot wait to build it up as a SS. I have 142x12 SS hub wheel set and most of the parts. I'll post it up when I get it built.


What color did you go with?


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> What color did you go with?


The Dawn color,I was torn between that and the Ryder color. The Darma is nice too but too close to my Ranchera Hayduke frame


----------



## jchan417 (Apr 19, 2018)

hardmtnbiker said:


> I have the Hayduke and love it, but built it up as a geared bike with a 29/34Fox 130mm last year. I couldn't believe how smooth that 4130 butted steel frame felt. Much better than my SS Sir9 with i30mm rims and 29x2.5" tires so I put gears on that bike and gave it to my daughter as a commuter.
> I just pulled the trigger on the Japhy and cannot wait to build it up as a SS. I have 142x12 SS hub wheel set and most of the parts. I'll post it up when I get it built.


I know the Hayduke isn't a great comparison to the Sir9, but any insight into how the Hayduke with it's 4130 steel compares to the 853 of the Sir 9 in terms of weight? Fairly comparable? Or noticeably heavier?


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

jchan417 said:


> I know the Hayduke isn't a great comparison to the Sir9, but any insight into how the Hayduke with it's 4130 steel compares to the 853 of the Sir 9 in terms of weight? Fairly comparable? Or noticeably heavier?


The Hayduke 4130 is quad butted and actually lighter than the original Hayduke with Reynolds tubing. It wasn't the 853 I think it was 725 or 631 chromoly. Honestly I think the Sir9 853 was only about 1/4 pound lighter at the most. I've rebuilt my Sir9 with an older XTR 2x10 group and Velocity Blunt SS rims and Clement 120 TPI 29x2.1 super light, commuter tires in my opinion. They where only $45 on Amazon at the time. Anyway, my daughter has this bike and uses it for pavement rides for fitness. 
I'll be happy to weigh that bike and then put those wheels on my Hayduke and weigh it to see the difference.


----------



## jchan417 (Apr 19, 2018)

hardmtnbiker said:


> The Hayduke 4130 is quad butted and actually lighter than the original Hayduke with Reynolds tubing. It wasn't the 853 I think it was 725 or 631 chromoly. Honestly I think the Sir9 853 was only about 1/4 pound lighter at the most. I've rebuilt my Sir9 with an older XTR 2x10 group and Velocity Blunt SS rims and Clement 120 TPI 29x2.1 super light, commuter tires in my opinion. They where only $45 on Amazon at the time. Anyway, my daughter has this bike and uses it for pavement rides for fitness.
> I'll be happy to weigh that bike and then put those wheels on my Hayduke and weigh it to see the difference.


Thanks for the insight. My experience w/ 4130 has been on lower-end frames, and they always seem like boat anchors, so I guess I'm slightly jaded against 4130 (e.g. Surly frames - nothing wrong with them, but heck - they're heavy). The Japhy is definitely high on my list given the price of the frame compared to other steel singlespeed frames on the market.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

jchan417 said:


> Thanks for the insight. My experience w/ 4130 has been on lower-end frames, and they always seem like boat anchors, so I guess I'm slightly jaded against 4130 (e.g. Surly frames - nothing wrong with them, but heck - they're heavy). The Japhy is definitely high on my list given the price of the frame compared to other steel singlespeed frames on the market.


The Esker frames aren't even in the same realm as a Surly when it comes to ride quality. I love Surly because of their versatility, but their ride quality is not great (though they have gotten slightly better). The Japhy rides like a steel frame should ride.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Surly, Kona, Marin Salsa, and many other big bike companies that make 4130 steel frames are manufactured for the warranty and mass production at a low cost. Probably not by avid cyclist that understand ride quality, and as we can see, until recently, didn’t understand modern geometry. The guys at Esker amazed me with how well the Hayduke was designed and rode. For reference,I have a custom Seven Sola SLX that I set up as a rigid SS. Anyway, I have a Japhy on the way and this will be set up as a SS with a 34Fox float and dropper post. I’m planning on using i35mm rims and 29x2.8 tires front and rear.
I’ll post here and on my YouTube channel when completed Ride4life Fit4life


----------



## froggeror (Nov 19, 2020)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Surly, Kona, Marin Salsa, and many other big bike companies that make 4130 steel frames are manufactured for the warranty and mass production at a low cost. Probably not by avid cyclist that understand ride quality, and as we can see, until recently, didn't understand modern geometry. The guys at Esker amazed me with how well the Hayduke was designed and rode. For reference,I have a custom Seven Sola SLX that I set up as a rigid SS. Anyway, I have a Japhy on the way and this will be set up as a SS with a 34Fox float and dropper post. I'm planning on using i35mm rims and 29x2.8 tires front and rear.
> I'll post here and on my YouTube channel when completed Ride4life Fit4life


Just as a heads up, I have 2.8 Mcflys on i40 rims and the tire hits in the first third or so of the sliding dropout's travel. Eskers says they can slam the dropouts forward with the same tires on i30 rims so you might be ok but you may also lose a little bit of adjustment and/or tire clearance.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

froggeror said:


> Just as a heads up, I have 2.8 Mcflys on i40 rims and the tire hits in the first third or so of the sliding dropout's travel. Eskers says they can slam the dropouts forward with the same tires on i30 rims so you might be ok but you may also lose a little bit of adjustment and/or tire clearance.


I have i30 rims too, thanks for the heads up. I'll try them both.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Does anyone have their Esker Japhy or Hayduke built up as a SS? if so please post pics of the drop outs and give your experience on how you adjusted the chain tension. I’m planning on making my Japhy a SS and have the sliding drop outs but nothing to reference on how this works?


----------



## curtlarson99 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hope that they come back into stock soon..


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Does anyone have their Esker Japhy or Hayduke built up as a SS? if so please post pics of the drop outs and give your experience on how you adjusted the chain tension. I'm planning on making my Japhy a SS and have the sliding drop outs but noth to reference on how this works?


This is with 32x19. Chain tension was set after making sure the tire wasn't rubbing (29x2.6s).


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> This is with 32x19. Chain tension was set after making sure the tire wasn't rubbing (29x2.6s).
> 
> View attachment 1909405


Thank you so much! I really appreciate the pic, it really helps. I guess a 2.6" tire is more doable but a 2.8" is cutting it close. I have 2 rim widths, a i30mm and a i35mm and was hoping to run 2.8" Teravail Coronado tires, but I may end up with 2.6" Maxxis Rekon's


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm running a Teravail Cumberland in the rear on a 35mm ID rim. I'd think a 2.8 would fit, but definitely not slammed, or even mid dropout from what I've seen with my 2.6. Who knows though, actual tire widths are all over the board from their listed size these days it seems like.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’m ok with my rear wheel not slammed forward. I do that occasionally with my Seven and it’s nice and more playful but having the biggest tires I can fit my frame is more important to me!


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I never worry about where my wheel sits, and could care less if it's not slammed. I know that's important to a lot of people though. 

I also misspoke, forgot my front wheel is 35mm ID but my rear is 30mm. Shouldn't make a difference though, theres plenty of width for tires in this frame. Tire height seems to be the issue.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

In the queue for spring delivery of a large frameset in Dawn! I was really looking hard at the Sendero. But at nearly $1900 in the paint color I wanted, I couldn't justify it. I'll spend the savings on wheels, brakes, new dropper...


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

G-Choro said:


> In the queue for spring delivery of a large frameset in Dawn! I was really looking hard at the Sendero. But at nearly $1900 in the paint color I wanted, I couldn't justify it. I'll spend the savings on wheels, brakes, new dropper...


I was looking at the REEB and besides being the TOO high $2100 price. Their Geo are using 140 or 150mm forks.
if you're considering spending $2K for a steel frame you might as well look for a reputable builder and go full custom so you can get the exact fit and options you want.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

hardmtnbiker said:


> I was looking at the REEB and besides being the TOO high $2100 price. Their Geo are using 140 or 150mm forks.
> if you're considering spending $2K for a steel frame you might as well look for a reputable builder and go full custom so you can get the exact fit and options you want.


I checked out the Reeb as well. I don't have any use for a 150mm hardtail around here. (Honestly, I don't understand the 150mm hardtail concept.) Also, the plan is to run it single speed. So 120 fork with a lockout is what I'll most likely end up with. The Japhy looks good for this!


----------



## Harrison_P (Jan 6, 2021)

G-Choro said:


> I checked out the Reeb as well. I don't have any use for a 150mm hardtail around here. (Honestly, I don't understand the 150mm hardtail concept.) Also, the plan is to run it single speed. So 120 fork with a lockout is what I'll most likely end up with. The Japhy looks good for this!


----------



## Harrison_P (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey all, I have a dharma (red) medium straight out of box I bought that I think I will sell. I took out of box but due to parts shortages think I’m going a different direction if anyone wants it. Feel free to pm me and I’ll send photos and such.


----------



## Harrison_P (Jan 6, 2021)

Harrison_P said:


> Hey all, I have a dharma (red) medium straight out of box I bought that I think I will sell. I took out of box but due to parts shortages think I'm going a different direction if anyone wants it. Feel free to pm me and I'll send photos and such.


Sold


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Harrison_P said:


> Sold


Figured that wouldn't last long lol


----------



## HankHandy (Jan 7, 2021)

Just got the J2 medium over the weekend. LOVE the ride quality, but have been having some minor nags. The brake arm of the dropout hit the frame when all the way back. They're sending me some replacements plates so hoping that works.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

12nm sounds light for a rear axle on a steel frame to me personally. I ham fist my rear end for this exact reason. I've tightened down every frame I've ever owned and never had an issue.

That said, I've never heard of a wheel being knocked backwards. That can't be that common?


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Harrison_P said:


> Sold


Still waiting on parts to complete my Japhy SS build.


----------



## HankHandy (Jan 7, 2021)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> 12nm sounds light for a rear axle on a steel frame to me personally. I ham fist my rear end for this exact reason. I've tightened down every frame I've ever owned and never had an issue.
> 
> That said, I've never heard of a wheel being knocked backwards. That can't be that common?


Yeah, not the thru-axle but the swinging dropouts btw. I agree 12nm seems light, but the bolt on the inboard side only has like 3 full threads so don't want to strip it. Prob an easy M4 bolt to find though.

On the slide, realized this was the singlespeed thread after I posted! Running Eagle 12 (oops!) so the chain has some give. I've only found a couple people mention backwards slipping on the Salsa's or Santa Cruz dropouts, and seem like it takes some hard braking to pull that wheel backwards.


----------



## dlxah (Nov 5, 2014)

I don’t see it in the documentation, but I wonder if the bolts are supposed to be greased? If yours are dry and they’re supposed to be greased, then they may not actually be tight enough. Or is there any chance your torque wrench is out of calibration? If it’s the type you have to adjust, do you ever forget to loosen it back out to 0 nm before storage?

I would get in touch with Esker.


----------



## HankHandy (Jan 7, 2021)

yeah, greased em the first go around. Good note about resetting the torque wrench for storage, never done that so that’s a very good thing to consider!

put together an email this AM for details. Rode it today without issue and a lot of fun. Love the ride quality and it feels surprisingly light on its feet.


----------



## dlxah (Nov 5, 2014)

Good to hear it rode without issue today. You may want to borrow a buddy's torque wrench and test it against yours to see if if it tightens the bolt more at the same setting. Leaving the torque wrench loaded when you put it away can cause the spring inside to weaken over time, so there's a chance yours may be out of calibration now.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

HankHandy said:


> yeah, greased em the first go around. Good note about resetting the torque wrench for storage, never done that so that's a very good thing to consider!
> 
> put together an email this AM for details. Rode it today without issue and a lot of fun. Love the ride quality and it feels surprisingly light on its feet.


Good to hear, I'm still gathering parts for my Japhy build


----------



## LetMeBeFrankWithYou81 (Jan 19, 2021)

Just ordered one on Friday night, set to be delivered this weekend. The last one they had in stock just happened to be my size and color preference (Dharma). First steel bike since my BMX days in the mid 90's, can't wait!


----------



## whblibertytrailyahoo (Jan 25, 2021)

I was able to pick up a full build (J3) the day it launched. It's been 20 years or more since I got a new trail bike so I am not one to compare this to anything remotely newer.
I ride pretty much all tight singletrack that can range from leaf covered sandy loam to hard pack with some mud when it warms up. Then the ticks come out so it's back to the road.

It is a great build for the money as far as I can tell. It likes to carve as opposed to being thrown around. I was highly skeptical of the McFly 2.8 as I thought they were ridiculously wide. While i still wish they had a 2.6 up front and a 2.4 in the rear I am really starting to enjoy the cush ride of these 2.8s.

Thus far I have trimmed the bars down from 780 down to 740 and may go down to 720 as I still have to either slow it down in some sections or keep getting tree strikes. Our trails are really tight.

My intention this fall was to build up a titanium frame but after all the math and non stop shopping around this was by far a better deal. Full build before pedals was 28.2lbs.

Its fun and particularly forgiving on the longer rides. My average day in the trails is well over 20 miles with a 100 mile ride planned after the hunting season is over and before winter lets go.

[


----------



## koselig (Sep 9, 2021)

whblibertytrailyahoo said:


> I was able to pick up a full build (J3) the day it launched.
> ...
> Full build before pedals was 28.2lbs.


Wow! That seems really good to me. I am looking at a Desolation J3, what color is yours?
Given you're also a road rider, how would you feel if this were your only bike - for trails, gravel, road/tarmac trails, and bikepacking? Would you feel at all limited?

Also, did you consider the Hayduke?


----------



## NWA_Tre (Sep 30, 2021)

How's everyone feeling about the stack height? Is Esker's math right? If so, it's by FAR the lowest stack height of just about any modern hardtail trail bike. I emailed them and they told me to take the a-c plus head tube length to get stack. Clearly that's not right, as Stack is from BB height, perpendicular to the ground, to the top of the HT. I did geometry on a 120mm Z2 (533 a-c) plus the 110mm HT and came out with under 600 for stack! That's like 30-45mm lower than most bikes...

This is my biggest hangup with this bike. Most bikes that have decent ride quality are much more rowdy than this (ie. Honzo ESD). I'm not sure I'm ready to take that 63* HTA plunge just yet, lol


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a few pics of my Japhy. I truly believe that Esker really picked the perfect Geo for a Trail SS Mtn bike. This weighs 26.8lbs with CushCore and Rimpact tire inserts and 29x2.6” rear and 29x2.8" tires. It could be set up a little bit lighter with smaller tires and no inserts but I prefer to have a bike that can rail the descents and keep up with my friends on their full squishies.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

NWA_Tre said:


> How's everyone feeling about the stack height? Is Esker's math right? If so, it's by FAR the lowest stack height of just about any modern hardtail trail bike. I emailed them and they told me to take the a-c plus head tube length to get stack. Clearly that's not right, as Stack is from BB height, perpendicular to the ground, to the top of the HT. I did geometry on a 120mm Z2 (533 a-c) plus the 110mm HT and came out with under 600 for stack! That's like 30-45mm lower than most bikes...
> 
> This is my biggest hangup with this bike. Most bikes that have decent ride quality are much more rowdy than this (ie. Honzo ESD). I'm not sure I'm ready to take that 63* HTA plunge just yet, lol


I have 15mm spacers a 120mm 34Fox Float and a 50mm stem with a 25mm riser bar. It suits me fine. My Hayduke has a higher stack height but also has a 130mm fork.


----------



## susboi420 (Apr 7, 2021)

I placed an order a few days ago for a Ti J3. At 6'1" with a long torso I'm on the cusp between L and XL, but ultimately went with XL for the extra stack. The bike ships with a 50mm stem and I'm planning to put a shorter one on. I'm coming from an undersized bike from 2014 so this should be a massive improvement. Can't wait!

Edit: And it was on sale, 21% off. Not bad!


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

susboi420 said:


> I placed an order a few days ago for a Ti J3. At 6'1" with a long torso I'm on the cusp between L and XL, but ultimately went with XL for the extra stack. The bike ships with a 50mm stem and I'm planning to put a shorter one on. I'm coming from an undersized bike from 2014 so this should be a massive improvement. Can't wait!
> 
> Edit: And it was on sale, 21% off. Not bad!


Did you take delivery of the ti japhy? I'm really curious & interested in a ti japhy for SS. I have a SS 2021 timberjack right now and the ride quality is kinda harsh-- not an issue for 1.5-2hr rip around the woods but it gets frustrating during 3-4+ hr rides. 

I'm slightly concerned that the 425-437mm chainstay length adjustment isn't quite adequate. Would prefer 420-440mm for more adjustment range.


----------



## susboi420 (Apr 7, 2021)

rfxc said:


> Did you take delivery of the ti japhy? I'm really curious & interested in a ti japhy for SS. I have a SS 2021 timberjack right now and the ride quality is kinda harsh-- not an issue for 1.5-2hr rip around the woods but it gets frustrating during 3-4+ hr rides.
> 
> I'm slightly concerned that the 425-437mm chainstay length adjustment isn't quite adequate. Would prefer 420-440mm for more adjustment range.


I actually didn't realize that I was posting in a thread on the SS board (I'm new here). Sorry about that! I actually ordered the J3 build option, which is 12 speed XT.

But to answer your question: no, I haven't received it yet. Still waiting on first updates on build, ETA, etc. Getting very excited!


----------



## Robzilla_killah (Feb 5, 2021)

hardmtnbiker said:


> View attachment 1955891
> View attachment 1955893
> View attachment 1955894
> Here is a few pics of my Japhy. I truly believe that Esker really picked the perfect Geo for a Trail SS Mtn bike. This weighs 26.8lbs with CushCore and Rimpact tire inserts and 29x2.6” rear and 29x2.8" tires. It could be set up a little bit lighter with smaller tires and no inserts but I prefer to have a bike that can rail the descents and keep up with my friends on their full squishies.


 What size frame do you ride?


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

If you ride a small or XL some great deals on these right now, almost picked up a small frameset for daughter but she doesn't ride all the much and was worried while reach looked good for her the standover might be too much. 

note: I do realize standover kind of meaningless measurement but for someone who doesn't have chance to ride regularly it can be a big confidence issue.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Robzilla_killah said:


> What size frame do you ride?


Small


----------



## Robzilla_killah (Feb 5, 2021)

HEMIjer said:


> If you ride a small or XL some great deals on these right now, almost picked up a small frameset for daughter but she doesn't ride all the much and was worried while reach looked good for her the standover might be too much.
> 
> note: I do realize standover kind of meaningless measurement but for someone who doesn't have chance to ride regularly it can be a big confidence issue.


I’m 6’1.5” with longer legs. I ordered the xl steel frame set which came with fork etc. pretty darn stoked about it. Seemed like a killer deal. Little nervous about the weight, as I’d like it to be sub 25lb if possible. I’m thinking carbon wheels and cranks. Excited to get back on a SS!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Robzilla_killah said:


> I’m 6’1.5” with longer legs. I ordered the xl steel frame set which came with fork etc. pretty darn stoked about it. Seemed like a killer deal. Little nervous about the weight, as I’d like it to be sub 25lb if possible. I’m thinking carbon wheels and cranks. Excited to get back on a SS!


My small frame Japhy with Fox34 120mm fork an Transfer post and Stans Baron CB7 rims with 29x2.6 Teravail Honchos L&S casing and CushCore with RF Next SL carbon cranks and XT brakes weighs 27#
Getting down to 25# is easy if with skinny carbon rims and skinny XC tires


----------



## Robzilla_killah (Feb 5, 2021)

hardmtnbiker said:


> My small frame Japhy with Fox34 120mm fork an Transfer post and Stans Baron CB7 rims with 29x2.6 Teravail Honchos L&S casing and CushCore with RF Next SL carbon cranks and XT brakes weighs 27#
> Getting down to 25# is easy if with skinny carbon rims and skinny XC tires


Yeah I’m going to order some DIY wheels with 30mm internal width. I think around 1630g a set. I have ardent race (2.35) for rear and ardent tire (2.4) for front. Only parts left are brakes and handlebars. Probably going to go sram g2 and carbon bars. I honestly like aluminum bars more but trying to keep it lighter. I’ll post a pic when done 👍


----------

